# Front sway bar bushings



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Finally tried installing new front sway bar bushings that were sitting around for years. They were aftermarket poly. The brackets did not fit, they would not clear the idler arm. I purchased new brackets and bushings from Ames. The bushings that came are alot longer than the bracket. They protrude out from the bracket about 5/8". The bracket screw holes mount flush to the frame if I remember correctly. I emailed Ames about it and they said to get them started and use a jack to take up the rest. Does this sound right to you guys? Its been quite a long time since I removed the sway bar and dont remember what the original bushings looked like. I tried stepping on the bushings to see how much they give and they didn't budge much at all--I weigh 235 lbs---maybe the cars weight will do it??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's the bushings I got from Ames. They appear to be a direct replacement except for the excessive length of the bracket mounting surface. I may end up cutting the extra off.


----------

